# Adult Knitting Summer Camp



## ElyseKnox

I am researching knitting "camps" (for adults) for myself for this summer - no particular date in mind, just sometime during Spring, Summer or Fall 2013. I live in Delaware so something east of the Mississippi would possibly be better for me but I am willing to consider going farther if the "right" program was elsewhere. 

Two that I am considering are TKGA Retreat in Michigan and Meg Swansen's Knitting Camp. If any of you KP-ers have attended either or both of these in the past and have any comments, either pro or con, to share I would love to hear from you. 

I am also open to information about other possibilities. For now I have pretty much decided to stay in the US and on land (no sailing or cruising).


----------



## Kissnntell

where'bouts in MI is the *TKGA Retreat in Michigan*?


----------



## bonnielart12

I would love to go to this one:

http://www.squamartworkshops.com/spring-2013


----------



## smoke

i would love to go to one. anything in canada?


----------



## EllenCrafts

I know nothing about the tkga retreat, BUT the grand Hotel on Mackinac Island is special. Very exclusive, you now have to pay to go onto the porch. It's pretty much off limits unless you stay there. This would be a once in a lifetime stay. I can't believe you would regret it! The Island itself is very quaint. No automobiles allowed except for emergency workers. 
Bikes, horse & buggy, walking are the modes of transportation.

Look it up here. http://www.grandhotel.com/


----------



## jan m

Hello from a former Delawarean (Newark/Hockessin area)!

You might want to look at the John C. Campbell School in the mountains of NC. They have weekend length as well as week long knitting classes in a adult camp-type setting. Haven't been able to attend yet but friends tell me it's wonderful in every way--instruction, fellowship, food, inspiration. I do know they have top-notch instructors.


----------



## lovelandjanice

There is a yarn shop in Cape May NJ (can't think of name now- try google) that runs retreats. don't know anymore about them, but you could check them out.


----------



## Marjorie Egan

I second a vote for the John C Campbell school in Brasstown N.C. They have classes on almost anything you could desire, in a warm friendly setting. Just ask for their catalogue. You will be amazed.


----------



## pjcoldren

The Hotel on Mackinaw -- figure at least a thousand bucks . . .WAY out of my price range, although I'd love to go.


----------



## Sudie

I was going to suggest the following in Maine, The Schooner J & E Riggin out of Rockland, ME or The Schooner Issac B. Evans out of Camden, ME. but you said no sailing or cruising. So will leave this bit of info in case some one else is interested. I have not done any of the knitting trips (hope to do one this summer)but sailed on the schooners in the days before children. It is a very relaxing vacation!


----------



## dorasask

There is one in Banff contact any knitting shop in EDMONTON


----------



## Schubie76

My LYS owner went to Meg Swanson's Knitting Camp a few years ago. I know it is somewhat exclusive since you have to submit some knitted pieces to be considered.


----------

